# Carbon ROM



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this here, but over at Droid Hive, someone ported Carbon Rom 4.2.2 onto the XT926. If this is a no no please delete.


----------



## GoCliffGo05 (Sep 1, 2012)

Got permission from the dev to post it other places. Just don't offer download links. Link it back to the OP at droid-hive and let people know to seek support there.

Should put it in the dev section as well. 

Sent from my XT926 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I wasn't going to post any links. Thought I'd just let people know to go to Droid Hive to get a kick ass ROM.

I'll take this down if I should.

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoCliffGo05 (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol its fine. You're good. :thumbup:

Sent from my XT926 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

Just talked to Dev. He said its cool. If links are posted. Post a link directly to Droid Hive.

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoCliffGo05 (Sep 1, 2012)

Isnt that what I said 3 posts ago.









Sent from my XT926 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, running this now in Dark Carbon mode. Pretty amazing rom.

Sent from my XT926 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moonrakerone (Aug 1, 2011)

Had my wifi stop working on this ROM, had to go back to stock because of it. Was a decent few days before it happened though.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just an fyi, links that lead to registration requirement to download will be removed soon, unless corrected elsewhere.


----------



## phillyfisher (Jun 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> Just an fyi, links that lead to registration requirement to download will be removed soon, unless corrected elsewhere.


Makes sense.. thanks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Link/post removed. If you want to post it again, please do so from a link that does not require registration.

Thanks.


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

I ran this for almost a week before the GPS decided to quit working for no apparent reason. Yesterday morning it had a fix on 14 birds but it refused to lock. After a reboot it would not work at all. Wiping cache and dalvik made no difference either. I'm sure I could have done the flash back to stock dealio to get it working but don't really feel like running a rom I need to do constant maintenance on. I'll give it another look after Hashcode finishes his kernel.


----------

